# Nike Elite Socks



## nickmatti14 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a few questions about making custom Nike Elite Socks, I do not know if I am the right place though. What do I need to create custom Nike Elite Socks? Is it possible to print on dark colored socks? How does the process work?

Thank you.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Are you printing on Nike socks you bought, or are you printing the Nike Logo?


----------



## nickmatti14 (Jan 18, 2013)

selanac said:


> Are you printing on Nike socks you bought, or are you printing the Nike Logo?


Printing on Nike socks.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What do you have to print with?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I printed some today.


----------



## nickmatti14 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am wondering what you need in order to print. I do not have anything.


----------



## S00NER14 (Oct 2, 2012)

There may be a market for the custom Nike socks, but there are knitting companies that produce custom knockoff Elite socks with any logo you want. Twin City Knitting is one of the largest. I'm sure a metro area where people paint and customize Nike shoes would have a market. With that said, I'm not sure how to decorate the socks off the shelf.


----------



## nickmatti14 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am looking to do something like they do here freshswagg — Home


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

nickmatti14 said:


> I am wondering what you need in order to print. I do not have anything.


The process that Dave showed in his photos (above) is call Dye Sublimation. It's a very common process used for decorating all sorts of polyester garments, like team uniforms, motocross jerseys, paintball jerseys, fishing tournament shirts, etc. The technique can only be done on white or light colored polyester garments. However, you can also decorate other "hard substrate" blanks using the dye-sub process (like coffee mugs, phone covers, name tags, vanity plates, etc.). The process requires a dye-sub printer, dye-sub inks, special transfer paper and a heat press. Like anything else, there is a learning curve.


----------



## nickmatti14 (Jan 18, 2013)

Can you post a link to the type of dye sub printer I would need.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice job SKDave


----------



## nickmatti14 (Jan 18, 2013)

Would an Epson Stylus NX400 work for dye sublimation?


----------



## Tretrecinco (Feb 5, 2013)

An easy heat press machine and or iron is what freshswagg and rockem use on there socks. It's just a simple inkjet printer and a heat press, if ur not looking to start a business, then in would just use an iron instead, it's works just as well


----------



## nickmatti14 (Jan 18, 2013)

I am looking for what Fresh Swagg and Rock Em does. Can you post links or specific names of examples of the items I would need in order to do this?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can probably buy a Laser Printer like Okidata or something Coastal Business provides along with the Mugs N Stuff (can't remember the name of the paper) Laser Transfer paper. 

There's a few industry shows going on. Where do you live? Look up Iss shows and see if you can find one coming to your area or close by. They'll have many Sublimation vendors there.


----------



## sweetelites (Feb 11, 2013)

skdave said:


> I printed some today.


Hi skdave, I've been looking all over searching for information about heat pressing and making custom nike elite socks. Could I get in touch with you by email and ask you some questions/advice? My email is [email protected] , thanks.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Wouldn't it be better posted here some others can view it?


----------



## sweetelites (Feb 11, 2013)

I had too many questions, and didn't want to take up a whole page on the forums.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's how people learn from each other.


----------



## sweetelites (Feb 11, 2013)

He never emailed me anyways


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

sweetelites said:


> I had too many questions, and didn't want to take up a whole page on the forums.


That is the reason a forum like this exists.....Questions like yours give it a purpose.....Please ask away.....


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Where do you buy Nike Elite Socks from? Anyone have a wholesale distributor?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

sweetelites said:


> I had too many questions, and didn't want to take up a whole page on the forums.


That's what forums are for. And that way, you may find others with experience willing to help


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I called Nike and they offer a 5% AFTER One Buys $10,000. What a deal. $10. a pair is the cheapest i've seen.


----------



## Ink Soup Jim (Jan 24, 2013)

I know sport socks imagers that do large and small jobs. To get started you will need a printer that is supported for sublimation. unfortunately the one you mentioned is not. It is an amazing business and can be a great money maker. one of the most interesting is a young teenage lad that has started with a printer that cost under $100 and now has several of them and burns through a huge numbers of packs of sub paper. I do not know how to contact you through the forum on a private level or I would share that information. Still learning the rules.

Jim


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Jim, why not put the information here? Just don't promote yourself.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's the same thing someone else told me. 

I see Rodney deleted the guys posting that said he could help. He wasn't promoting, all he said was he could help. Maybe he has a friend that sells them and didn't know if he could say that.


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello, I am looking into the same business, taking regular white nike elite socks and printing custom designs on them. 

I am willing to buy any kind of device (heat press, transfer paper, printer) any thing that will get the job done. Is it even possible to get a design on the sock without creating that coat of ink that cracks when you stretch out the sock? Also, any ideas where to get designs? 

Someone help!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

The designs come from Graphic Designers or purchase a Clip Art software pack. 

Sublimation doesn't crack because it's only ink, not a transfer. 

Problem is the Nike Elite Socks are very thick. I put a piece of card board. My issue was the sublimation paper didn't always stick to the sides.


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

So do you recommend the sublimation process? 
How would I go about doing this?

I really appreciate your help.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Search this forum for Sublimation Printing. 

The reason I recommend doing a search is due to the whole forums point of views, not just one person. 

Also, when you reach a point where you're going to throw in the towel, you'll keep going by searching and asking questions, not just giving up.


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

So, would Nike elite socks work for dye sublimation process? 
Nike elite socks have a Fabric: Dri-FIT 62% polyester/21% nylon/15% cotton/2% spandex

Thanks


----------



## Ink Soup Jim (Jan 24, 2013)

I can provide you all the information. Go to SublimationInk.Net 
Call or e-mail me if you like.
Jim


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello,

Can you tell me what process you used to get the design
on the sock (dye-sublimation, heat transfer, screen printing)?

Are those socks nike elite socks? Are they polyester? Or cotton?


----------



## Ink Soup Jim (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi,

Yes the sublimation process will work on the Elite socks. 
Jim


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

Do you know about Screen Printing?
Is this a better option than Dye sublimation?

Thanks


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

I really thank you all and appreciate your help. 
I am looking to create custom elite socks by transferring designs
on. I want to use dye sublimation. 
I am confused on the materials. I know I will need a heat press, 
but what kind of printer do you recommend? Can I use my regular printer
and just get sublimation ink? What kind of transfer paper exactly do I need?
After that do I just print out the design on the transfer paper using the printer
and ink and then just put the design on top of the socks, press it on both sides, 
and then its good?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If you spend a few days reading this forum you will be overwhelmed with information....Once you digest it all, you will have the information you need.....


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

Hey everyone, I have been very frustrated and confused
on to which method to go with: Screen printing or dye sublimation
for making custom elites. I have been researching for a long time
I have talked to both people from Screen Printing and Dye sublimation, 
and still am not sure which one to choose. Any suggestions? What do you guys use?

Thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Solemate, you should use a separate printer to print out the sublimation ink. Try an epson with refill carts. Print using sublimation transfer paper. 

Mirror your image before printing. If you want the image on both sides, press both sides.


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello, Thank you Selenac. 

I just wanted to know for who ever makes custom elite 
socks using the sublimation process, can you feel the ink on the elite sock? 
After washing, does the ink start to fade away?


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

I am talking about elite socks which are 65% polyester. Also, will this "Sub trans 95% paper"
work with the Epson 7010?


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

Anybody know of really good quality ink and transfer paper for dye sublimation onto white Nike elite 
socks (65% polyester) using the Epson 7010?


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

So what is the best quality sublimation ink and sublimation paper to use with the 
Epson 7010 for eventually transferring onto white nike elite socks?


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

Hello, I am very confused about ink for the epson 7010.
I am looking for sublimation ink. Is it best to get refillable cartridges 
and refill the with sublimation ink? Which ink is the best quality?
Where should I get the cartridges? If you know of any ink or place
please post the url.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

solematestore said:


> Hello, I am very confused about ink for the epson 7010.
> I am looking for sublimation ink. Is it best to get refillable cartridges
> and refill the with sublimation ink? Which ink is the best quality?
> Where should I get the cartridges? If you know of any ink or place
> please post the url.


Look, you're obviously new to this. buy a complete sublimation system from one of the vendors here that will offer support for it.


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

Also, do you guys know how I would get designs for dying onto the elite socks?.

Should I try to learn how to use a program and make it myself?
Is there anyone here that knows where to get designs?


----------



## grkboy4life (May 3, 2013)

skdave said:


> I printed some today.


think you could show me what I need to buy and how to make em? You should make a video tutorial lol


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

grkboy4life said:


> think you could show me what I need to buy and how to make em? You should make a video tutorial lol


Why don't you just buy them from dave? He's a wholesale printer who has already done the work to build a process around delivering a quality product. His team has the skills and he has the equipment to deliver what you need. 

No one is going to be able to take you from no experience to a top sublimation printer in a forum post, nor should they try to.

Buy the equipment and make the mistakes needed to learn. The more mistakes you make and the faster you make them the more you can learn. Go make a sock, if it doesn't turn out post a picture here and ask why a specific thing is happening. Don't just ask people to tell you everything they learned from putting in the work themselves. It's crass, it's rude and it's a waste of everyone's time. 

*If you want to be a professional, take action.* After a few years of doing this every day you too might have the chops needed to be a professional sublimator too. *In the meantime, go to a trade show like NBM or SGIA and go to an introduction to sublimation class. And then buy some equipment*. 

There are a lot of extremely talented printers on this forum that are willing to share their skills and experience. You just need to ask real, relevant questions and make sure to search the forum too see if anyone has already asked that question before asking the same question over and over again.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

solematestore said:


> Also, do you guys know how I would get designs for dying onto the elite socks?.
> 
> Should I try to learn how to use a program and make it myself?
> Is there anyone here that knows where to get designs?


Go hire a freelance designer. Give them a very detailed description of the designs you want. Get designs.


----------



## Cleolivia (May 3, 2013)

Hey Jim (and all) how can I email you directly? I'm new to the form, visited your profile but your contact info isn't listed there.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

headfirst said:


> Why don't you just buy them from dave?


Agreed. They are huge (18 X 25 inches); you could easily do 3 pair of socks per transfer. And at a buck a transfer, that comes to .33 cents a pair for your printing cost. All you need is a heat press and some cover paper.

Get samples and start testing. His email is dave at skmfg.com


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I really don't think he's trying to make anything or outsource anything. 

Hope I'm wrong, but I think he's fishing for everyone's information.


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

Is making custom elite socks a reliable business?
I am not looking to make over $1,000 each month but 
does anyone have a custom elite socks business? How is it going?
Do you think people will stop buying custom elites/elite socks will 
get out of fashioned?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

solematestore said:


> Is making custom elite socks a reliable business?
> I am not looking to make over $1,000 each month but
> does anyone have a custom elite socks business? How is it going?
> Do you think people will stop buying custom elites/elite socks will
> get out of fashioned?



I wouldn't put all my eggs in one basket, if that's what your asking. $30 socks are a tough sell, things go out of fashion, and there is no guarantee Nike will produce them forever.


----------



## solematestore (Mar 16, 2013)

So is there room for potential in the t-shirt printing 
business? What does the t-shirt business have to offer?


----------



## DonnieTheBear (Jul 1, 2013)

skdave said:


> I printed some today.


How did you create those designs.

I have Photoshop, and all that. 

Can you make a simple video, or reply with a step-by-step from design on computer, to printing the design onto the sock.

Thanks!

Or email me at: [email protected]
SUBJECT: Sock TUT


----------



## absolutpnk (Mar 13, 2012)

Socks look great! Do you have a problem with any lines showing on the side seams (like a white gap)?


----------



## sweetelites (Feb 11, 2013)

Everyone, just go make your own mistakes and learn from them. That's what I did and I'm successful now.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Guess we don't need a Forum than, Sweetelites. 

Good job though. At least they could try one step at a time. Some of the guys asking the questions ask the same questions over and over again. When they say, Should I do this? They should try it. If they don't buy from someone else.


----------



## titans20 (Aug 1, 2013)

skdave said:


> I printed some today.


Where do you get the graphics to put on the Nike socks? I have seen the same prints on several different websites and wanted to know if there is a specific place people find them at?


----------



## DonnieTheBear (Jul 1, 2013)

You have to create them in a image editing program such as Adobe Photoshop and/or Corel Draw. 
Or you can use MS Paint for simpler designs. I use Adobe Photoshop CC it's free for 30 days.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can also use Gimp.org or InkScape.org and download free copies of their software.


----------



## titans20 (Aug 1, 2013)

selanac said:


> You can also use Gimp.org or InkScape.org and download free copies of their software.


Awesome thank you! I have just noticed the same designs on different websites. Do people steal them or just recreate them?


----------



## DonnieTheBear (Jul 1, 2013)

Some purchase the designs from that company. Others try to recreate it.
It's mostly different brushes and fonts you can download.


----------



## spiderfady (Oct 25, 2013)

I were looking for good *Nike elite socks* and I found this site *custom nike elite socks* I am not sure about the quality or the origin of their offering. Has anyone have tested this one before? if any one know any other options, please post them here. Thanks!


----------



## TurntApparel (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey Guys I have a few questions about the sublimation process I'm looking to start up my own custom elites business and I was wondering
1.how do you make the designs on the socks and how the different companies have the same designs
2.Where can i find cheap sublimation ink for the epson 7010
3. Also if you have any other tips that would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Have friends or contact Graphic Designers for designs. Check you Dye Master for Paper. They're on the Preferred vendor list along the left site of this site.


----------



## duke4eva (Feb 7, 2014)

Can you use regular JPSS and a inkjet printer to make these as well?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

These are mainly for Sublimation type printing. JPSS are transfers, and used with Cotton.


----------



## Youngrobnation (May 6, 2014)

im new to all of this type of stuff but i play basketball and i think it would be cool to buy a pair of regular black and white elite socks and then print any design i want on them can you give me any info on what i can do or get im not trying to start a buisness just a basic setup


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Buy from someone who already make them. Send them your file and they'll print it.


----------



## henrylongwood (Dec 7, 2013)

Does anyone know if a Epson Stylus NX400 work for dye sublimation?


----------



## Coachd6683 (Oct 5, 2013)

Where are people getting the cool designs to print on the socks. For example the Kd Galaxies, LeBron James and kobe designs. Thanks.


----------



## sikkwidditt (May 21, 2007)

please post any website that selling already made transfers with designs on it, so all I have to do just heat press transfer them on to the socks, t shirts. etc. just to bypass expensive printers, papers, inks. Thanks!


----------



## sikkwidditt (May 21, 2007)

does anybody know when can i buy heat press transfer image ready! to put it on nike elite socks. thanks! like this video. -->>Nike Custom Elite socks getting made - YouTube


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I know a designer that can make them for you. [email protected] He's a member here. There's plenty of Graphic guys here that can make you what you need.


----------



## bantonn (Aug 18, 2014)

Ok, so I finally figured out how to do this. I don't have a sublimation printer, but I do have access to a heat press. I just googled "sublimation transfer printing" and found a site that will print the sheets for me for about 2$ a pop. Not great, but better than buying the 35$ a pair custom socks. You get your high res design printed on a 8'5 by 11 piece of paper and get them to send it to you. Go buy some white nike elites, usually 13 bucks, but you can buy them wholesale for 0.1$ a pair. (You gotta buy a lot though, like 2,000. Some wholesale will let you buy a few hundred or do it by 10s, this usually gets the price to around 1-2$ a pair, which is still a world of a difference from 13$.) You take the sublimation transfer, put a sock shaped piece of metal or cardboard in there and use heat tape to secure it to the paper. Put it in the heat press on 370 for 30 seconds. Take it out and flip the sock over, but adjust the sides so that the pattern will overlap a bit. Do it again. There you have it, your very own, professional looking custom nike elites!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You must be using very small sox.....

These folks have 18 x 22 sheets......Dye Sublimation Transfers by S&K Manufacturing, Inc Print Shop


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

What wholesalers?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah what wholesaler you go thru to get nike elites that cheap. And your not printing no adult socks on a 8.5x11 paper its 13x19 and up. And not easy like you think. Nike elites leave void lines no matter what u do.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

royster13 said:


> You must be using very small sox.....


Lol thats what I was thinking. We have large rolls cut down to 12" wide and print 19" long transfers. That will cover one sock. So 8.5x11 im thinking only covers the top half of the sock.

Check us out www.SocksSocksSocks.Com 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

DPendable said:


> Check us out www.SocksSocksSocks.Com
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


Wow!!!! A lot of illegal stuff there.....


----------



## sikkwidditt (May 21, 2007)

bantonn said:


> Ok, so I finally figured out how to do this. I don't have a sublimation printer, but I do have access to a heat press. I just googled "sublimation transfer printing" and found a site that will print the sheets for me for about 2$ a pop. Not great, but better than buying the 35$ a pair custom socks. You get your high res design printed on a 8'5 by 11 piece of paper and get them to send it to you. Go buy some white nike elites, usually 13 bucks, but you can buy them wholesale for 0.1$ a pair. (You gotta buy a lot though, like 2,000. Some wholesale will let you buy a few hundred or do it by 10s, this usually gets the price to around 1-2$ a pair, which is still a world of a difference from 13$.) You take the sublimation transfer, put a sock shaped piece of metal or cardboard in there and use heat tape to secure it to the paper. Put it in the heat press on 370 for 30 seconds. Take it out and flip the sock over, but adjust the sides so that the pattern will overlap a bit. Do it again. There you have it, your very own, professional looking custom nike elites!


8.5 x 11 seriously? good luck with that


----------



## bantonn (Aug 18, 2014)

sikkwidditt said:


> 8.5 x 11 seriously? good luck with that


Well, I was just doing the top and leaving the bottom white, saves money and people don't see it anyways.


----------



## bantonn (Aug 18, 2014)

Athletic Sox Bulk Wholesale Elite Socks - Buy Bulk Wholesale Elite Socks,Sox Bulk Wholesale Elite Socks,Athletic Bulk Wholesale Elite Socks Product on Alibaba.com
Mens Elite Wholesale Sports Socks - Buy Wholesale Sports Socks,Bulk Wholesale Sports Socks,Custom Wholesale Sports Socks Product on Alibaba.com
The Most Popular NK Basketball Dri-Fit Elite Terry Sports Socks | Buy Wholesale On Line Direct from China

There are some that are 1 or 2 bucks a piece, but there's a high minimum. A lot of the wholesale product you find is gonna be fake elites, so you gotta choose carefully. In fact, all of these aren't legit nike socks, but I was having difficulty finding the ones before.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

There is no one on Alibaba selling Nike socks....


----------



## Ybrik885 (Sep 11, 2014)

where do you buy the socks for the sublimation prints?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

Ybrik885 said:


> where do you buy the socks for the sublimation prints?


SKdave on here


----------



## taitortot219 (Jan 18, 2015)

VTG said:


> The process that Dave showed in his photos (above) is call Dye Sublimation. It's a very common process used for decorating all sorts of polyester garments, like team uniforms, motocross jerseys, paintball jerseys, fishing tournament shirts, etc. The technique can only be done on white or light colored polyester garments. However, you can also decorate other "hard substrate" blanks using the dye-sub process (like coffee mugs, phone covers, name tags, vanity plates, etc.). The process requires a dye-sub printer, dye-sub inks, special transfer paper and a heat press. Like anything else, there is a learning curve.


What kind of special paper? Like sublimation transfer paper?


----------



## taitortot219 (Jan 18, 2015)

What kind of paper exactly?


----------



## JordanLara (Jun 13, 2012)

checkout this video showing how to make custom nike elites! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqI9WhV8-lg


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Coastal Biz has socks much better for dye sublimation printing than NIKE. Click on preferred vendor on the left side of this page. Tubes and crews.


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Skdave, does this mean you aren't selling your socks anymore?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Someone asked about the paper type, Sublimation paper for Soft Products. I bought Royal paper with great success.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

selanac said:


> Someone asked about the paper type, Sublimation paper for Soft Products. I bought Royal paper with great success.


Is that a tacky paper?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You want Stock Transfers or Stock Sublimation than.

What I do is put my customers artwork on the transfers and send them to my customers.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

pjmom60 said:


> Skdave, does this mean you aren't selling your socks anymore?


We still sell them everyday , just getting more and more dealer base.


----------



## 612trill (Apr 29, 2015)

How will the heat affect the socks' ability to return to their original size, and remain stretchy? Are some brands better than others? I'm concerned about printing and ensuring the ribbing doesn't leave unseemly unprinted lines when worn.


----------



## lastsecond (May 23, 2015)

This thread started in '13 and in that time frame there are a lot of companies and individuals creating custom authentic (guessing) socks. I'm sure not all are paying the outrageous retail prices of $12-15 per pair. Does anyone have info as to who to contact here or anywhere else for wholesale pricing?

Debating between doing this all myself or outsourcing the printing. Last item that remains is the actual socks and without it there is no product. Time to look at skdave's recommendation.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

lastsecond said:


> This thread started in '13 and in that time frame there are a lot of companies and individuals creating custom authentic (guessing) socks. I'm sure not all are paying the outrageous retail prices of $12-15 per pair. Does anyone have info as to who to contact here or anywhere else for wholesale pricing?
> 
> Debating between doing this all myself or outsourcing the printing. Last item that remains is the actual socks and without it there is no product. Time to look at skdave's recommendation.


We offer wholesale sock printing. Message me or email me for details.

[email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Dave, I didn't see a Wholesale link on your site. $12.00 isn't wholesale. 

What do you offer as a wholesale price? $3.00 would be good.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

selanac said:


> Dave, I didn't see a Wholesale link on your site. $12.00 isn't wholesale.
> 
> What do you offer as a wholesale price? $3.00 would be good.


the wholesale site is a private site and not linked to our retail site. please email me at [email protected] to apply for a wholesale account. thanks.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can PM me with the info.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Our blanks are $3.


----------



## complnr (Mar 28, 2015)

Where do places buy the Nike elite socks at prices that they are able to sell them at 15.99 on ebay and still make money?


----------

